# Melting lanolin without a microwave?



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I've always used liquid lanolin in the past, so I've never had to melt it. I'm going to be getting some lanolin that isn't in liquid form. How should I melt it? I don't have a microwave.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I just put it in a water bottle with some hot hot hot tap water and let it sit for a minute. It melts pretty fast, then I screw the lid on and shake it a bunch, sometimes with a drop of baby soap, sometimes with out it.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I boil water in our Hot Shot then add the baby wash and lanolin and stir until it's melted. It melts quickly.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I do the same as the second poster, ina jar with hot water and I always use a drop of baby soap/shampoo otherwise I get clumps on my covers(I like to use a lot of lanolin though).







Debi


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I've never melted in a microwave, never thought to until you brought it up :LOL

I also use a jar with HOT HOT tap water and a drop of baby shampoo! Works great!









Nada


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

A little OT, but Sustainer have you seen the organic lanolin co-op going on over in the Co-op forum? I thought of you when I saw it and have been meaning to let you know.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2toddles*
A little OT, but Sustainer have you seen the organic lanolin co-op going on over in the Co-op forum? I thought of you when I saw it and have been meaning to let you know.
















Not *too* off topic! That's the co-op that prompted this thread!









Thanks everyone!


----------



## suz515 (May 28, 2005)

HOT Tap water like the pps said. I'm not a fan of doing anything in the microwave.









OR-- I boil water for my tea pot and sip some tea while the lanolin is melting in another cup. ;D


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suz515*
OR-- I boil water for my tea pot and sip some tea while the lanolin is melting in another cup.

Knowing me, I'd absent-mindedly pick up the wrong cup and drink from it! :LOL


----------



## slkmile (Aug 29, 2003)

I must be super lazy! I just run the tap water until it's hot as it gets, plug the sink, and start to squeeze the lanolin out a little at a time holding that part under the water...if there's a bit of soap already in the water you can stir it up to help it spread out more evenly...the water gets a "greasey" looking film on it...when the sink is half full of hot water I turn it off and either let the water cool enough to add the cover or add some cool water to the hot.


----------

